# Clithon Corona



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

These look like the Nerite snails I've seen, but with spikes. Anyone know about them? They look like they'd be a cool addition to a planted tank.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

What would you like to know about them?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

OrangeCones said:


> These look like the Nerite snails I've seen, but with spikes. Anyone know about them? They look like they'd be a cool addition to a planted tank.


They are similar to nerites and good algae eaters as well. In my experience they grow smaller than nerites.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

milalic said:


> They are similar to nerites and good algae eaters as well. In my experience they grow smaller than nerites.


I don't have an algae issue but wanted them just because of their look. If there is not a lot of algae available, could they be fed algae wafers? Or would they also consume excess fish food?

Do they reproduce in freshwater or are they like the nerites and need brackish water to breed?

I have a friend that will be putting in an order from you for some shrimp. Hopefully you will have some when she is ready and I'll split the shipping with her and try them out


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

From what I've ready, they don't breed in aquariums. They are most likely brackish like Nerites. 

They may or may not eat the algae waffers. I've heard they can be picky. If you don't have enough algae and they don't eat the waffers, you can feed them zucchini or cucumbers.


----------

